# Posted a couple of video tips today



## Parlo (Jun 8, 2022)

Posted one video to show how to production mill a batch of parts in a vice without cleaning the clamping area in the vice.





Posted another to show how simple it can be to indicate parts on a lathe.





Hope you find the tips useful.


----------



## francist (Jun 8, 2022)

Brilliant! Never ceases to amaze me how many absolutely simple ideas we overlook just because someone showed us a different way first.

-frank


----------



## brino (Jun 9, 2022)

Of course <facepalm>!

Use the tailstock to hold the indicator..... why have I been doing it wrong all these years?

Thanks for posting!
Brian


----------



## Parlo (Jun 9, 2022)

brino said:


> Of course <facepalm>!
> 
> Use the tailstock to hold the indicator..... why have I been doing it wrong all these years?
> 
> ...


No more nests of swarf around your magnetic base again. Win Win.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 12, 2022)

Geez, that indicating solution is so simple I feel like a dope for never having thought of it! Bravo!


----------

